# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ερώτηση νέου...

## pathos

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε το σημαίνει η έκφραση "φορέας σιναμον"  στα τιμπραντο;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ξέρω λίγα πράγματα από γενετική , και ακόμα λιγότερα γενετική καναρινιών αλλά υπάρχει αυτό εδώ για να διαβάσεις : *ΓΕΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ : Βασικά στοιχεία του λιποχρώματος και της μελανίνης*

και θα σου πω πως φορέας σημαίνει πως  υπάρχει το γονίδιο του σίναμον (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) στον γονότυπο (=το σύνολο των γονιδίων ενός οργανισμού) του καναρινιού αλλά καλύπτεται από ένα άλλο κυρίαρχο γονίδιο το οποίο κυρίαρχο γονίδιο καθορίζει κιόλας εξωτερικά το χρώμα του πτηνού (φαινότυπος!).


Θα σου πώ το tip που έχω στο μυαλό μου και το θυμάμαι στην Βιολογία που ασχολούμαι ..
*Γον*ότυπος είναι τα *γον*ίδια που έχει ο οργανισμός ενώ *φαιν*οτυπος είναι το πώς * φαίν*εται εξωτερικά ο οργανισμός.
(μπακάλικος τρόπος αλλά βοηθάει !! :: )

Οι πιο έμπειρη θα σου πουν ακριβώς τί σημαίνει !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

νομιζω καπως ετσι θα το ελεγα και εγω με τον μπακαλικο τροπο αλλα ετσι το καταλαβαινουν ολοι  :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

δες και αυτο το αρθρο http://timbradoscanary-r74.blogspot....blog-post.html  γενικα για τη γενετικη στα καναρινια, ειδικοτερα στα τιμπραντο και κατω κατω εχει για το σιναμον και τους πιθανους συνδυασμους

----------

